# Colo. officer dies while teaching defensive tactics course



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/14/2005

*Colo. officer dies while teaching defensive tactics course*

*Officer Down: Chris Grosz* - [Littleton, Colorado]










*Biographical Info*

*Age: *35

*Additional Info:* Officer Grosz was a 10-year veteran of the Littleton Police Department. He leaves behind a wife and daughter.

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Officer Grosz had been teaching a defensive tactics course when he died. The coroner determined that the cause of death was heart disease.

*Date of Incident:* October 13, 2005

By Jesse Sarles, CBS4Denver.com

(CBS4) BOULDER, Colo. A 10-year veteran of the Littleton Police Department died Thursday morning in Boulder.

Chris Grosz, 35, had been teaching a defensive tactics instructor course for Boulder police. He died of natural causes. Grosz was an Evergreen High School graduate and alumni of University of Northern Colorado. He was one of only 268 certified instructor trainers in the world for Pressure Point Control Tactics.

*For full story, visit: http://cbs4denver.com/local/local_story_287103111.html*


----------

